# rear valence delete



## troy hudson (Mar 12, 2006)

knocked off, fell off, or stolen, it's gone. just went out one morning (at a hotel) and it was gune, no scratches or tool marks, just no rear valence, bet it aint gonna be cheap to replace!


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

http://www.clevelandpickapart.com


----------



## troy hudson (Mar 12, 2006)

dealer is taking care of under warranty. good show by the service mgr


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

troy hudson said:


> dealer is taking care of under warranty. good show by the service mgr


That's one hell of a dealership ya got there.


----------



## mikeiam (Feb 6, 2008)

Which dealership do you use? Mine was ripped off after hitting area of water in the road. If I can get it replaced by warranty that would be awesome.


----------



## peerke59 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Rear Bumper Insert Lost*

Lost mine too.  Was on May 03 at the Nürburgring ( Germany). I hope I lost it on the parking place ( A not real flat field ), because on the way home we reached speeds of 250 km/h. Then it is dangerous loosing this pice. There I noticed that my GTO has a speed limmiter; A at 249 km/h you could feel a little click, and than it went till 252 km/h and not any faster :confused ??? Last year there was not, because we could do an easy :cool 280 km/h. Does any one knows what caused this ?? The only thing I did in between was resetting a " not logic reading " with my OBD II scanner, after using my Webasto Block  Heater. 
Greetings from the Netherlands :seeya , Peter/ 2006 GTO.


----------

